# Red Toy Poodle Breeders



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome! Does this breeder have a website or Facebook page? I'm not having any luck with google.

And will this be your first poodle?


----------



## Gelis (Dec 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome! Does this breeder have a website or Facebook page? I'm not having any luck with google.
> 
> And will this be your first poodle?


Thank you!

No website, but here is where I found the info: https://pugetsoundpoodleclub.org/pspc-breeder-refferal

Yes, this will be my first poodle. I’ve done some research on my end about grooming, training, even came across something called the puppy culture, and genetic testing. I feel like I have a lot more to learn but I figure I have the time. With the pandemic i believe the wait may be long since apparently everyone is getting a pup these days.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Gelis said:


> Thank you!
> 
> No website, but here is where I found the info: https://pugetsoundpoodleclub.org/pspc-breeder-refferal
> 
> Yes, this will be my first poodle. I’ve done some research on my end about grooming, training, even came across something called the puppy culture, and genetic testing. I feel like I have a lot more to learn but I figure I have the time. With the pandemic i believe the wait may be long since apparently everyone is getting a pup these days.


Oh! Looks like she is located in Washington state, not Ohio. I've not heard of her, but maybe someone else has. Here's her Facebook page:



https://m.facebook.com/LilliePoodles/



And in case you've not see this thread yet, here are some wonderful resources compiled by @Rose n Poos:









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





You're right that it might take longer than usual right now, with the high demand due to covid. There are also more scams to dodge. But it will be a great learning opportunity for you. I'm 17 months into purebred poodle ownership and still learning something new every day!


----------



## Gelis (Dec 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Oh! Looks like she is located in Washington state, not Ohio. I've not heard of her, but maybe someone else has. Here's her Facebook page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoops! I knew that and yet I said Ohio. I was looking at breeders in Ohio also maybe that’s why. Awesome, thank you so much. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Just commenting to say if you want California I would absolutely look into Zamora poodles. Northern California. I believe she has a red line. Gorgeous titled dogs and an extremely experienced breeder.


----------

